# Any Obers At Airventure 2007 Oshkosh, Wi



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw one 5er at the camp ground so far but Im sure there are more. I wish I could have brought my OB but they put me and my family up in a great hotel for the week so we left our baby at home. In the future I hope to bring the camper but this is just my first trip here after applying for 10 years. We will be the busiest Air traffic control tower in the world for the next week. For those who like aviation this place is Meca! The aircraft here are awsome and the pilots and people are just Great. If you are here say hi the the people in the Pink shirts who are working hard along with the pilots to make this a safe event.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

No, we didn't plan to attend, but one of the Bonanza's enroute to Oshkosh crashed in a field, not far from our home.

STORY: -->Plane Crash

Luckily, the pilot was not hurt.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Was crossing our fingers that we would fly our little Cherokee 180 to Oshkosh this year but work got in the way of fun again...

Keep'em safe and enjoy yourself and thanks for all you do for us pilots.

Wes
N4834L


----------

